# Laptop verabschieded sich unter komischen Bedingungen



## Tim C. (13. Januar 2004)

Sorry für das komische Betreff, aber die Situation war nicht passend in eine Zeile zu fassen.
Also konkret ist da dieser Laptop. Wenn ich eine bestimmte CD einlege, die auf anderen Rechnern ohne Probleme läuft, dann meldet Windows XP irgendwas von wegen "Der Datenträger ist beschädigt" und Windows will irgendwas machen von wegen Datenrettung oder so (?).
Kurz darauf verabschieded sich der Rechner, mit einem Bluescreen, den man für eine ganz kurze Zeit sehen kann, aber auf keinenfall komplett lesen kann, und startet neu.
Das Problem trat auf, wenn ich diese eine CD (auf ihr sind lediglich eine Powerpoint Datei und eine Videosequenz) einlege ins interne Laufwerk, oder aber wenn ich ein externes CD-ROM am USB Port öffne.

Hat irgendwer eine Erklärung dazu ? Das ganze ist nämlich
1) mehr als nervig
2) äusserst seltsam


----------



## Lord-Lance (13. Januar 2004)

Falls du dir den Bluescreen noch etwas genauer anschauen willst, kannst du unter Arbeitsplatz \  Eigenschaften \ Erweiter \ Starten und Wiederherstellen \ die Option "Automatisch Neustart durchführen" abhacken. 

Klingt aber sehr merkwürdig. Altes Gerät?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (13. Januar 2004)

Und mit anderen CDs ist es das selbe? Oder nur mit dieser CD? Vielleicht liegts ja daran wie sie gebrannt wurde. Von wegen Multisession und kein Abschluss, so das Windows meint sie ist beschädigt.


----------



## Tim C. (13. Januar 2004)

@LordLance: Danke das werde ich mal probieren. Nein ziemlich neues Gerät. Aber denk bitte im Moment nicht mal an Umtauschen, das ist wieder ne ganz andere sehr verquickte Sache, auf die ich nicht näher eingehen will 

@Thorsten: Jap nur die CD (zumindest ging eine getestete andere einwandfrei). Und nein es ist eine abgeschlossene CD mit einer einzelnen Session.


----------

